# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  تولید خروجی RSS  برای وبلاگ

## آرش کمانگیر

سلام دوستان . 
من می خوام برای وبلاگم خروجی RSS  تولید کنم و برنامه نویسی هم بلد نیستم . شنیده ام یک سری سایتها سرویس دهنده خدمات وب هستند این کار رو می کنند . میشه منو راهنمایی کنید ؟

----------


## آرش کمانگیر

کسی نمی خواد جواب سوال منو بده ؟کارو گیره ...

----------


## jaawaat

می توانی از سرویس   webgozar.com   استفاده کنی

----------


## Itist82

سلام یه بار اینو جایی خوندم ولی متاسفانه آدرس اون جا رو ندارم، متنشو سیو کرده بودم امیدوارم به درد بخوره:
*سایتهای فعال در این زمینه:*

از جدیدترین سایتهایی  که در این زمینه شروع به فعالیت کرده است و مطئنم که نیاز شما را برطرف خواهد  کرد.
امکانات:
-ساختن فید برای هرنوع وبسایت یا برای صفحات خاص آن
-ذخیره  کردن فیدها،که به شما این امکان را میدهد در هرنوع خبرخوانی فید مورد نظر را داشته  باشید.
-و مزایای رایجی که استفاده از فیدها در اختیار شما قرار میدهند.
 همچنین این سایت به شما امکان میدهد تا مطالبی را که در خروجی نیاز ندارید حذف  کنید تا به این روش فید شما دقیقتر باشد.
اگر برای سایت خودتان میخواهید فید  بسازید از این قسمت استفاده کنید اما اگر برای یک سایت معمولی میخواهید این کار را  بکنید از این قسمت استفاده کنید.
مشاهده سایت:www.feedyes.com

سایتی که با چند مرحله کوچک با دقت بالا برای صفحات سایت شما خروجی  میسازد.
مراحل:
1- مشخص کردن صفحه مورد نظر برای تولید خروجی
2-ساختن فید  برای صفحه انتخاب شده
3-مشخص کردن الگوهای جستجو
4-تعیین قالب برای نمایش  خروجی
5-ساختن فید جدید
اصولا خروجی هایی که توسط این سایت تولید میشوند برای  عموم قابل نمایش است اما شما قادرید برای خروجی خود کلمه عبور تعیین کنید و آن را  شخصی کنید.
مشاهده سایت:www.feed43.com

این سایت قدیمی ترین سایتی است که در زمینه ی ایجاد فید برای وب  سایتها فعالیت میکند و تقریبا خدماتی مشابه سایتهای بالا ارائه میدهد.
مشاهده  سایت:www.feedfire.com

سه سایتی که در بالا معرفی کردم رایگان هستند اما نیاز به ثبت نام  دارند پس اگر شما هم مثل من حوصله ی ثبت نام در این سایت ها را ندارید سایت  Page2RSS بدون نیاز به ثبت نام برای شما فید تولید میکند ،اما بدون شک این امکان  برای شما وجود ندارد که بعدا تغییراتی در فید خود اعمال کنید.
مشاهده سایت:www.page2rss.com

----------

